# Paper faced Metal inside/outside corners?



## slinku2020 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello,
I'm in the process of taping and just finished taping joints. I'm about to buy corner metal beads when I read that somebody used Paper Faced Metal Inside Corner and outside corners and that it was super easy to work with.
I was wondering if you think of any disadvantages of using paper backed/faced corners (except the price, maybe).

Thanks!


----------



## bigbavarian (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess I am more old fashioned and prefer the metal. Easier to cut, cheaper, and no bubbles. When you sand you don't have to worry about hitting the paper either. 

If you have a good gap on an inside corner, use the metal and paper combo.

Good Luck.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

slinku2020 said:


> Hello,
> I'm in the process of taping and just finished taping joints. I'm about to buy corner metal beads when I read that somebody used Paper Faced Metal Inside Corner and outside corners and that it was super easy to work with.
> I was wondering if you think of any disadvantages of using paper backed/faced corners (except the price, maybe).
> 
> Thanks!


Stay far away from metal tape. 

My suggestion is to use either metal corner bead for outside corners, and paper tape for the inside corners, ....or use these for your outside and inside corners: http://www.no-coat.com/.docs/pg/10120


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Another vote for good old metal corner bead. You don't see pros using anything else very often.


----------



## dkillianjr (Nov 17, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Stay far away from metal tape.
> 
> My suggestion is to use either metal corner bead for outside corners, and paper tape for the inside corners, ....or use these for your outside and inside corners: http://www.no-coat.com/.docs/pg/10120


 
I will second that. Metal corner for the outsides and paper tape for the insides. In my opinion metal corner beads are deffinetly easier than the paper ones, just nail it on and coat.


Dave


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I never use metal outside corner bead anymore since I started using vinyl corner bead. Metal outside corner bead is garbage in my books now.

FIRST, nailing it on is a hassle, and you tell me how I'm supposed to remove those nails if I need to replace that cornerbead in future. You hammer the nail in so that you can't get anything under the head, and then you have to figure out how to pull that nail. Good plan!

SECOND, metal corner bead will bend and dent. And, once it's bent out of shape, it's near impossible to bend back into shape. The only option is to replace it, and that involves pulling the stupid nails again.

THIRD, you can't use metal cornerbead everywhere. On window returns, for example, condensation on the windows can get the drywall or plaster wet, and then the metal corner bead rusts and discolours the plaster and paint.

THE BEST thing to use for outside corners is VINYL corner bead. If you hit vinyl corner bead hard enough to knock it loose, then you will have hit the wall hard enough to have bent a metal corner bead. BUT, vinyl corner bead snaps right back into shape and you can just lift it away from the wall a bit to get some sticky mud under it and it'll stick back into place. Then just mud over it, sand, prime and paint, and your corner is fixed. Ya canna do tha wath met'l.

Phone around to the drywall wholesalers in your area and ask if they sell Trim-Tex. If so, THIS is what you want to buy:

http://www.trim-tex.com/catalog/cbeads.htm

Trim-Tex sells an adhesive spray to stick the corner beads on, but I find it better to "glue" them on with joint compound mixed with white wood glue.

All you do is mix up some white wood glue with water, and use that solution to either mix your powder or thin your premix to make a sticky joint compound that's soft enough to ooze through holes. Apply that to the outside of your corner and/or the inside of the vinyl corner bead, and press the corner bead onto the corner with your drywall taping knife. The excess mud will come oozing out the holes in the corner bead flanges. Scrape off the excess mud, and then either:

a) wipe down with a damp sponge to remove most of the rest of the sticky mud, or

b) apply normal joint compound mud over the corner bead right then and there, and allow the whole business to dry.

I prefer to just let the mud holding the corner bead on dry, and mud over the corner bead with a normal mud the next day.

And, if you ever want to remove that corner bead, just get a putty knife under one flange and pry outwards, and with a little effort, you can pry it off the corner cleanly.

I have 66 windows in my building and vinyl outside corner bead around each and every one. In the past 20 years, I have never had a vinyl corner bead come loose or come off or even create a problem for me, and I can assure you my tenants are not as careful with my property as a homeowner would be with his own property.

In my view, vinyl corner bead is the best kind of corner bead to have in your corners, it's the only way to go and I wouldn't use anything else in my own property.


----------



## eyeQ (Jan 31, 2008)

I am a complete newbie DIYer, finishing my 600 sf basement. I knew nothing, and am learning now as I go along. Did steel studding, 1/2" DW over, and have done most flat taping (some fiberglass, some paper). All using CGC's Dust Control compound. I've done about 60 LF of inside corners, and the paper-faced metal bead is very, very good. I have only done 2 outside corners, and that's w/ metal bead. Gosh it uses sooo much compound. I just bought 30 strips of outside PFMCB, and will try putting it on tomorrow. Should use a fraction of the compound that MCB requires. Too bad I already cut about 12 pcs of the metal -- $30 down the drain. Will also try some vinyl corners, as they get rave reviews. Note that those who have worked in drywall for years often get 'stuck' with a certain method (metal beads, for ex) and pooh-pooh new innovations. That's understandable. It's really the newbies who tend to try all the different, new methods, and get an unbiased (ie., no long history, hence comfort) result by trying everything. We have the time, we sure ain't getting paid for it, nor are we having a client breathe down our necks while we experiment endlessly!


----------

